# Rain



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

The forecast for this weekend looks a little wet. I was just wondering how this would affect the movement of deer. Should I arrive to my stand earlier, later. or not even bother?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hunt all day...


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

why do u say all day, is rainy wheather usually good for u. it seems like ive never been real successful with it other than one doe


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They will be moving.. The only crappy part is tracking. great weekend for spot and stalk. Silent as all heck!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

last weekend when it was rain I seen more deer in that one day then I have seen total all season


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

there is allways a hell of alot more movement with cold fronts or bad weather. from what i've observed... i love the cold front days when the wind is right for my stand!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I love hunting rainy or snowy weather, the deer are always moving. Go get'em!!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have almost always seen a ton of deer movement towards the last hour of two when it's raining. I should specify, A light mist to a moderate rain is usually good. Heavy rain sucks for deer movement and it's miserable to sit in. Great weather for stalking in the corn though.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

A year or so ago, I read an article that stated that bigger bucks tend to let there guard down more during rain, they feel they can travel safer and quieter in the rain so they will move more during the day


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

If it is anything more than a drizzle I don't have much luck, but just as soon as it stops or lets up they really start to move. Right before a downpour is excellent as well. Was out last weekend and was driving to my stand in the rain, it went down to a drizzle and there were deer all over the place, crossing roads in the fields. Started to rain pretty good and they seemed to disappear. I've never had actual luck in rain, but good luck in rainy weather.. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I too would prefer a cold front to rain, but take what you can get. Rainy days can be good, as long as its not a torrential downpour.

You might want to sit a little longer in the morning, and be in your evening stands a little earlier as deer movement will run longer into daylight hours.

The best part of rain is it keeps the weekend warriors in their armchairs.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

lol exactly. This weekend should be great also, because we won't have that moon shining so bright... walking out to the stand in the morning I could sure see a lot of deer staring at me, but there's nothing you can do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That full moon this past weekend SUCKED!

Deer were moving extremely late. Id rather hunt in a hurricane.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thursday night the deer were moving to beat heck. I had 11 of them within 30 yards from the stand at one point.

Friday night was horrible. I just as well jumped in a pool and stand in a freezer.

Sat. wasn't that bad. I hunted out of the Ground Blind for the first time and was able to grunt in a decent 5x4. Didn't know I did it until I moved to look out the window and there he was 40 yards away. Just as quick as he came, he was gone.

One thing I noticed with this weather is the deer were moving throughout the day but they wouldn't come out of the bush. They just moped around in the trees.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I also noticed this weekend that the deer didn't want to come out of the trees.  I sat in a spot where I had about eight deer in range the other weekend and didn't see one deer. I could hear them busting through the trees, but could never see them.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Friday night was horrible, especially when you forget your release, at least he didnt walk by.

Saturday night just before the cold front smashed in at about 7, I was sitting on the whitetails grand central station. Passed up four smaller bucks and had 9 does go by in about 15 minutes. Still havent spotted the bruiser though.

Im done until this frickin weather gets cold. Im sick of sweatin, and when im not sweatin its raining. I dont like either.


----------

